# Eridanis has gone all...



## Mark (May 12, 2003)

Moderatorly!

Everytime there is a new moderator they begin to _moderate_ and someone complains.  This time it is me!

He started moving threads today and (by all that is holy) he's moving them to the correct forums!  It sets a darned unusual precedent and I just thought it needed to be said!

Way to break a perfect record, Eridanis!


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2003)

Eridanis rawks!


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2003)

I think this should have been started in GD!!


----------



## William Ronald (May 12, 2003)

Thanks and keep up the good work!

Looks like Morrus made a good choice.


----------



## fba827 (May 12, 2003)

Give a guy the power and he has the audacity to use it!


that jerk; bringing more order to the lovely chaos.   


Edit: In case it needed to be said:  Yes, I am kidding.


----------



## Angcuru (May 12, 2003)

*But....*

...I _like_ my chaos...  *sniff*
Oh, sweet pandemonium, we hardly knew ye....


----------



## orbitalfreak (May 12, 2003)

Shouldn't this be in House Rules?


----------



## the Jester (May 12, 2003)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *Shouldn't this be in House Rules?
> *




LOL!


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 12, 2003)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *Shouldn't this be in House Rules?  *




Rules = rocks = metal  

You're saying Eridanis is starting a heavy band ? Well, I'm a lousy singer so I'll take dips on that.


----------



## Eridanis (May 13, 2003)

Sorry to disappoint thee, Mark. I'm doin' it just for you, buddy! 

No, the true sign of a new moderator having problems with personal power is if he/she/it started creating new topics for the express purpose of moving and closing them. Or craeting alt-IDs so he/she/it could ban them. Now _that_ would be weird... like playing Solitaire, only more likely to get one ostracized.


----------



## fba827 (May 13, 2003)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> *Sorry to disappoint thee, Mark. I'm doin' it just for you, buddy!
> 
> No, the true sign of a new moderator having problems with personal power is if he/she/it started creating new topics for the express purpose of moving and closing them. Or craeting alt-IDs so he/she/it could ban them. Now that would be weird... like playing Solitaire, only more likely to get one ostracized.  *




I think the first few closed/moved/bans are referred to as "practice runs so you know what to do when you _really_ need to do it."  Of course, if someone continues these "practice runs" even 2 years into being a moderator, then, well, then you know the person has problems


----------



## Mark (May 17, 2003)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> *Sorry to disappoint thee, Mark. I'm doin' it just for you, buddy!
> 
> No, the true sign of a new moderator having problems with personal power is if he/she/it started creating new topics for the express purpose of moving and closing them. Or craeting alt-IDs so he/she/it could ban them. Now that would be weird... like playing Solitaire, only more likely to get one ostracized.  *




Don't forget the obligatory _Announcement_ thread titled "The Hubris Report" where you herald each move/close with a link to the offending thread and a taunting comment precisely an hour before you take action.  Kinda like a haymaker punch but with an added windmilling of the hand in its farthest back position.  Heavy showboating equals major style points.


----------



## Eridanis (May 18, 2003)

Just wait until I change my avatar to a jeweled crown!!!!



Thanks for your support, everybody. I sincerely appreciate it.


----------

